# A face only a mother could love



## bullitt411 (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't wait to get away from my shrubs and these flies, they seem to be the only buggies hanging around atm.  Anyway, just fooling around with the Kenko tubes for this guy.


----------



## tkisling (Apr 12, 2012)

Which lens did you use with the Kenko tube and which size tube? I was just reading tonight about them and I am interested!


----------



## bullitt411 (Apr 12, 2012)

tkisling said:


> Which lens did you use with the Kenko tube and which size tube? I was just reading tonight about them and I am interested!



Sorry, was running around today....was taken with a Sigma 105mm OS Macro, and the full set of 3 Kenko Tubes 12mm+20mm+36mm


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2012)

Lovely capture.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 13, 2012)

Very Sharp.

Jerry


----------



## groan (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you remember how close you ended up?


----------



## tkisling (Apr 18, 2012)

bullitt411 said:


> tkisling said:
> 
> 
> > Which lens did you use with the Kenko tube and which size tube? I was just reading tonight about them and I am interested!
> ...



Interesting...I only with the camera store nearby rented them so I can see if I would actually use them on a regular basis. Looks like they could turn out to be a lot of fun!


----------



## bullitt411 (Apr 18, 2012)

groan said:


> Do you remember how close you ended up?



I think the macro ring light was practically touching his eye.......really close.


----------



## Naturalmente (Apr 19, 2012)

Great details on the face.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 19, 2012)

weex said:


> Any special tricks to keeping the fly there long enough to take a great shot like this?



Slow, slow approach. No sudden moves. Also when the temperature is low, they are less skittish.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

